# Dell Laptop Internet connection problems



## Shermerst (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a Dell XPS 1210 laptop purchased in July for my daughter for college. Since she started to use it, there has been intermittent internet access problems. The computer has Windows Vista installed and I have a Linksys wireless network at home. At her college, there is wireless connectivity as well.
I have been on the phone Dell tech support for hours with no resolution. Yesterday they reinstalled all of the main system drivers, thinking that there was a corrupt file.
Again the connectivity is spotty to non-existent. I had heard that Dell and Microsoft both try to control the connection to the internet, and that some sort of conflict may be the root of the problem. Does anyone have an idea as to what the problem may be?


----------



## an_innocent_raj (Aug 26, 2007)

It can be possible that linksys router is causing the Problem. Do you have any other wireless computer connected with same network ?


----------



## Shermerst (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, the computer I currently am on is on the Liksys router...............


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

vista has had problems with internet.

i had a linksys wired bfs41 and now the 54g wireless router and have never had any problems unless there were some router setup issues.


----------



## WWD (Jun 22, 2004)

I've had a problem with Dell connectivity (see this thread) It may not be the same issue but the fix might work for you too.

Try disabling Dell Network Assistant and let Windows manage the connection. Curious to know if it works.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Does the computer connect fine at college?
Do other computers connect without a problem to your home wireless network?


----------



## Shermerst (Aug 26, 2007)

WWD said:


> I've had a problem with Dell connectivity (see this thread) It may not be the same issue but the fix might work for you too.
> 
> Try disabling Dell Network Assistant and let Windows manage the connection. Curious to know if it works.


Can you tell me ho to quickly do this?

Thanks!!


----------



## WWD (Jun 22, 2004)

It would help to know the answers to the questions by DoubleHelix above. 

Anyway, open the Dell Network Assistant, click the Settings button, then UNclick "Start Dell Network Assistant when Windows starts". Exit the DNA.

Click on Start > Control Panel > Network Connections. Right-click on Wireless Internet Connection, then click View Available Wireless Networks. Choose the one you'd like to connect to and click the Connect button on the bottom right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shermerst (Aug 26, 2007)

Actually, I have made arrangements fo Dell to take back the computer. It was not easy. This laptop never worked properly with my wireless router at home or at my daughter's dorm. I am usinga home-brew desk top that has no problems. Someone told me about the Dell wireless network manager and conflicts with windows vista. I spent >7 hours yesterday with the tech support guys at Dell with no success. 
I bought a Toshiba laptop for my daughter from Walmart ( of all places) and it is working fantastic for her since yesterday. Literally turned it on and it worked.

Thanks for your help. This is the first and certainly not the last time I will visit the website for help.

Thanks Again,

Shermerst


----------

